# Red spots on gourami cheek/mouth area.



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I noticed today that on the left side of my Opaline Gourami's mouth/cheek area there look to be some very small red dots/streaks. Any idea what this is? I'm thinking possible bacterial infection. If it is I would treat in QT with broad range antibiotics like tetracycline and penicillin?

Water temp is 78 degrees
Ammonia - 0
Nitrite - 0
pH - 7.2

I do water changes every 2-3 days of 10-20% depending on how nasty the water gets. No recent addition to the tank. I've had the same fish for about 2-3 weeks, same for the sword, and Anacharis about 2 weeks. My White Clouds are perfectly fine with no markings or red spots. The gourami doesn't seem to be acting funny or anything either.

Edit: Forgot my tank did have a brown algae bloom about 4 days ago. Have been doing frequent water changes to get rid of it.


----------

